# إستفسار عن خصائص سنترالات نورتل + باناسونيك



## scn (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني أخواتي ،، إللي محتاج إستفسار عن سنترالات نورتل وباناسونيك من خصائص وتيكنيكل ،، أنا موجود على المنتدى .
يعطيكم ألف عافية 
فيصل من جدة


----------



## nasrodk (28 يوليو 2010)

عندي اسطوانة عن النورتال [email protected]


----------



## * AishA * (28 يوليو 2010)

يا ريت لو تكتبولنا فكرة مبسطة عن هذا الموضوع :2:​


----------



## shatobr (30 يوليو 2010)

أخواني الاعزاء
انا لدي مدونة وفيها مقالات عن خصائص بدالات مايتل وهي مقاربة لنورتل للاطلاع والمتابعة
http://shatob.blogspot.com/


----------



## * AishA * (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ Radhi Shatob على المعلومات القيمة والشرح الوافي
​


----------



## جمال الرياحي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني انا فني اتصالات واعمل حاليا في صيانة اجهزة ميرديان نورتل موديل 81c , مشكلتي في البرمجة مثال:
1) طريقة عمل back up للسنترال 
2) طريقة برمجة خصائص تحويلات داخلية , وبرمجة اجهزة هاتفm2008 و m2616 
اريد المساعدة بأي برمجة تتعلق ب نورتل موديل 81c


----------



## sami2020 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم عندى سؤال عن السنترالات وهو كيف تهيئة cos في البرمجة للتحكم بالخطوط الخارجيية النوع بانسونيك 803


----------



## sami2020 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

عفوا الموديل 308 6خارجى 24 داخلي


----------



## ahdmonem (15 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام 
عندى سنترال نورتال ويوجد عليه باص وارد 
كيف يتم فكه والعودة الى الباص وارد الاصلي


----------



## samoo_140 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

ahdmonem قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام
> عندى سنترال نورتال ويوجد عليه باص وارد
> كيف يتم فكه والعودة الى الباص وارد الاصلي



send me email samoo_140[at]yahoo.com


----------

